# Calling African Cichlid experts: Fish identification



## zjafry (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello All, 

I recently obtained this cichlid in a recent trade. It was identified as 'L Perlmutt". It doesn't look like it to me. Any thoughts as to what this species is?

Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## zjafry (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is another photo from a fish from the same group (the subdominant one). I don't see clear barring like L perlmutt should have


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

zebra or some sort of labidochromis.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd check cichlidforum and post a picture up there...
Much more cichlid enthusiasts there 

Only the females have the barring I think...
The males have a clear colour usually.

It looks similar to a lab, but I'm not too sure :/


----------



## zjafry (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

What type of fish is this (fast forward to 1:30)?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

datnoid ....poor fish.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im not one to insault people, But thats F-ing crazy, Id like to cut a fillet off those too azzclowns and see if they can still walk around.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

There are tons of these types of videos:


























etc.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

what the #$%^

thats messed. 

wonder how much a datnoid cost back in that country?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

From the pics it would appear you have a Yellow Lab/Zebra cross. My yellow lab mates with my orange top zebra monthly


----------

